# Forum > News > Community Chat > The Back Room >  Frantic - Shameless Space-Disco

## WizardTrokair

Back with another DJ mix! 
This one is just a quickie... 1/2 hour of music, eight tunes, sort of space-disco meets 80's breakdance.
Hope you enjoy!

*MIX REMOVED DUE TO STORAGE ISSUES - SORRY!*

----------


## hackerlol

It's nice to have you back Wizard!

----------


## Eryx

I like this music! Subbed on Soundcloud!

----------


## WizardTrokair

I'm not back in a "WoW" sense... just pushing the tunes.  :Wink: 
Thanks for the kind words!

----------

